# Fish tank >>>>> Orchid growing area!!



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello,

I have emptied my fish tank (although there is still lots of water in it!!) of all fish and tank equipment at the moment and I would like to get some ideas of how to set it up for my orchids! Do you have any idea, share a picture or a link on what materials to use, decoration etc??? 
My tank is 100(93)cm length x 40cm height x 30(29)cm width..

Any help would be appreciated!!! TY


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jul 4, 2009)

A Ghost orchid would grow great in there!


----------



## emydura (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is my recent setup for growing seedling Paphs in a 6 foot fishtank.

I put about 7 inches of water into the fish tank. This provides high humidity, generally above 70%, but occasionally down to 60%. To provide extra warmth I have a fish tanker heater which heats the water to 28oC. The temperature in the tank tends to vary between 24oC and 28oC, so very stable. The water heater also helps increase the humidity. I use three fluorescent tubes which are on for 15 hours a day. To provide air movement I have a small desk fan at one end of the tank. 

The air feels very warm and humid so it seems ideal. The high humidity means the potting mix takes a while to dry out. Generally don't need to water for a week or more. It means it is best to use a mix a bit larger than you normally would. 

The multi-floral seedlings in particular seem to like this setup.

David


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for the info and photos David!

Jim I think I cannnot grow these whatever the set up


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 6, 2009)

I use fish tanks, but in a different manner.  I just lie them down on their sides, and place them below my orchid racks below the hanging plants. That way, the paphs and other stuff in the aquarium do not get dripped upon by those above them..


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice trick Paphioboy! Do you have any pics???


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2009)

Neat! :clap:
My summer project for my masies & drac, I'm waiting for a heatwave, need an excuse to stay in!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 6, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> I use fish tanks, but in a different manner.  I just lie them down on their sides, and place them below my orchid racks below the hanging plants. That way, the paphs and other stuff in the aquarium do not get dripped upon by those above them..



great idea... I wish I had heard that before this winter, since i've tossed out a few plants because of problem stated, in my new hanging cart


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a 20 gal tank set up for my Ghost seedlings. I use Diatomite in the bottom with about 1/2"-1"of water & a water fountain for a little extra humidity & very little air movement. It stays about 80 degrees + now with summer finally here. In the winter I will hook up a reptile heater (under tank) for constant temperature.


----------



## Damas (Jul 7, 2009)

I have re used my tank as an orchidarium. See here for the step by step.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2009)

Tom, your set up seems to work pretty easily and with effects!!! I am thinking of putting leca at the bottom with the water at the depth you mentioned! I think humidity will stay up no matter what!

Damas, you did a great job there!!!WOW! It looks so natural! I do not speak French so could you tell me what is the material you used in the background?? TY


----------



## Ray (Jul 7, 2009)

It's coconut husk fiber. Ecoweb is used a lot for that, as well.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you Ray! I don't think I can find some here... It give such a great background!!!


----------



## Damas (Jul 7, 2009)

Biothanasis, thank you. I bought it at Aquaristic, a german online shop.
It's Lucky Reptile Coco Background


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you Damas!!! A friend of mine has shoped from this site for his aquarium! I'll have to search a bit more for something cheaper at the moment!... Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Ray (Jul 8, 2009)

You might consider EpiWeb, as well.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanasis, here you go:

Rack A, with aquarium A below it:




What's inside aquarium A:




Rack B with aquarium B below it:




A look inside aquarium B:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 9, 2009)

Bravo!!!! really a super use of those tanks!!! is ventilation/air circulation ok? Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2009)

Everything looks so organized!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 9, 2009)

Jean, circulation is good enough because the aquariums are open on one side. 

Dot, I'm a neat freak, what can I say...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Dot, I'm a neat freak, what can I say...



I don't know what you can say, but I can see that the plants are very happy under your care!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 12, 2009)

They do seem to survive better under this setup. Previously the plants below will succumb to various bacterial and fungal rots when it rains heavily...


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 15, 2009)

OK, this is the general idea for the set up!!! I might enrich it a bit more with sticks, but not sure yet!! It definatelly needs another light bulb and a fan!!! If the cap is closed the humidity reaches very high above 99% perhaps, cause the humidity meter I put in showed --%, after 95% or so!!! LOL

I will post apicture a gain when it is finished!!! There are more plants that will be moved into!! Do not think that there is a lot unused space:evil::evil: hehe...


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice, Thanasis..  Extra lighting is a must to grow phals and paphs. Good luck..


----------



## Clark (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome thread.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Dot, I'm a neat freak, what can I say...


Translation: "My dad set it up." oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 16, 2009)

> Translation: "My dad set it up."



Nope.. Hehe..   I set it up end of last year..


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2009)

OK, then 'props' to you.


----------



## montanum (Jul 20, 2009)

For those of you with established tanks like this, what kind of watering do you use? Permanent set up misters (for the ghosts)? Hand water (for the paphs)? Water from below with some sort of fancy flooding? Do you use RO water to keep the lime scale off the walls? Is algae a problem?

Thanks,
Ross


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2009)

:rollhappy: 
Weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 21, 2009)

Ross, I just hose all my plants (including the paphs in the aquarium) with tap water..


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 21, 2009)

Ross, algae could be a problem but it could easily be cleaned after all the plants are out of the tank...lol!!!

RO water is recommended cause the salt build up could create an unpleasant visual effect! Generally u treat the plant like every other plant. This set up is mostly for keeping them in high humidity (at least that is why I did so!!!)!!! Others could help more!


----------



## luspin (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re:*

This is nice forum, I have a aquariums and there are so many fishes in it. Fish tanks are very expensive, If you interested in this so visit our website.

-----------------
Fish Tanks


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2011)

We are using them as terrariums, thanx. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 7, 2011)

thanasis, any updated pics of your terrarium/orchidarium..?


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2011)

Not good at this time of the year! I lost some plants during summer (mainly bulbos) and I moved some outside of the tank so it is kind of empty. But I am on the move of filling it again with mostly pleurothallidinae. I have some already and a couple are spiking (great news for me...hehe...). Thank you very much for asking...!!! Here is a photo...


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 8, 2011)

so you still have a LOT of space to fill...  It looks half empty to me..


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2011)

It is more than half empty...!!! it is about 1/3 filled...! I must get more plants....hehe!!!!


----------

